# MUSCAT, Oman



## Sainton (Oct 21, 2016)

Muscat is the quaint capital city of the Sultanate of Oman, with many suprise elements. These pictures were all taken by me.


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

very interesting place!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Muscat


----------

